# You guys want to see a major drawback of playing live as a one man band?



## zombieritual (Sep 19, 2014)

it's when some ....ing stupid asshole decides to go back to the power strip hanging on the wall to unplug something and accidentally unplugs the entire rack, stopping everything immediately. luckily i got it all captured through the magic of video lol check it out, you'll see him talking to the bartender lady and then kinda moseying on over and then all of a sudden i'm VERY confused. i shoulda knocked that guy's dick in the dirt. i'm gonna put a long piece of bright pink duct tape on the end that says DON'T ....ING UNPLUG ME just in case from now on. i'm also going to start bringing my own mic stand, because if you'll notice in the video i'm singing into my mic which was taped onto the top of a broomstick which was taped onto a barstool, because apparently that's how that place rolls hahaha


----------



## MistaSnowman (Sep 19, 2014)

Despite the screw-up, that was still a cool performance!!! Kudos to you sir!!!


----------



## larry (Sep 19, 2014)

yes, it was. very cool  I like how one dude goes: "too muuch maedaal"


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 19, 2014)

[banana]What a dick..[/banana] 

I remember a thread you made where you posted a video of you one-manning the stage. What a great idea. Props to ya!


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## zombieritual (Sep 20, 2014)

haha thanks guys! i also realized that in the future i should mute the guitar and vocal tracks that i'm recording on in case this happens again. it might just be me being paranoid but when i went to start it up again and the guitar and vocals i had been recording started playing on the mains my first thought was "oh .... people might think that i'm not even actually playing and i'm just a milli vanilli ............" so i guess i learned another thing that night for the future haha. for the record, i absolutely play the guitar on the left live and do vocals, the only thing that i program in are vocal effects like delays and such, and the bass and second guitar parts i re-record completely before every show all in one take and leave in whatever ....ups happen just to try to be more realistic. i'm trying to bring integrity to playing with myself in front of people lol


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 20, 2014)

zombieritual said:


> playing with myself in front of people lol


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 20, 2014)

Did you ever see the movie Airplane! ? There's a scene in it where this guy unplugs an extension cord and the entire runway goes dark. This totally reminded me of that scene.


----------



## zombieritual (Sep 20, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Did you ever see the movie Airplane! ? There's a scene in it where this guy unplugs an extension cord and the entire runway goes dark. This totally reminded me of that scene.



hahaha yeah i love that movie! i just watched that the other week with my girlfriend actually, hadn't seen in a long time


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Oct 31, 2014)

zombieritual said:


> hahaha yeah i love that movie! i just watched that the other week with my girlfriend actually, hadn't seen in a long time



What's the name of that club? I think I've played there if it's close to MO..

Awesome song man.


----------



## zombieritual (Nov 1, 2014)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> What's the name of that club? I think I've played there if it's close to MO..
> 
> Awesome song man.


 
thanks! it's called Copas Bar, it's up in Round Lake IL which is maybe 15-20 minutes south of the wisconsin border, so it's really not at all close to MO haha but i'm almost glad to know that you feel my pain though lol


----------

